# Carpenter bees !!



## ants1929 (Jan 31, 2011)

How do I get rid of carpenter bees they are making holes in my kids swing set made from cedar how do I get rid of them or can I just seal the holes ??


----------



## Ohno59 (May 4, 2011)

Wait till night when they are all in the nest. Spray the nest CAREFULLY inside with killer.

In a day or two, see if any are around there. If not, put some wood filler in the holes. :thumbsup:


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

Not sure you can buy anything strong enough over the counter so you may want to call a pest control expert. They are often cheaper in the long run when yo finally sit down and add up receipts for bottles of stuff that did not work and that you cannot even dispose of legally. 

Carpenter bees are nasty and aggressive but from my experience and that of others, it takes a lot for them to sting. This doesn't mean your kids should enjoy having them around though.

And definitely fill the holes they made.


----------



## del schisler (Aug 22, 2010)

ants1929 said:


> How do I get rid of carpenter bees they are making holes in my kids swing set made from cedar how do I get rid of them or can I just seal the holes ??


They make a 3/8" hole get a dowel rod cut it in pieces. wait tell nite. put a dowel piece in the hole. Leve it their. Now when new holes apear put in another dowel rod. After awhile you will get them. When you see no more. Take out the dowel rod's or pound them in and sand off. That's how i got rid of mine


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

Prevention is the best way I've found to deal with these pests. Paint the wood. They will not chew through paint.

DM


----------



## redviper (Jul 3, 2011)

use droine dust and shoot it in bees hole be generous wait 1 or 2 days recheck seal hole with silicone


----------

